# Der Schlauch-Fred



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr an Erfahrungen mit Wakü-Schläuchen gesammelt habt. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen, welche nicht, welche Größe würdet ihr nehmen, aber auch optische Aspekte - welche Schläuche sehen gut aus, welche nicht, vegilben einige sogar?

vergesst nicht euer Wakü-System zu posten. Also:

- den Schlauch natürlich (Hersteller, Größe)
- Pumpe
- Radiatoren
- Kühler (Cpu, Graka, Chipsatz, Spawa, HDD,...)
- Anschlüsse (Schraub oder Tülle, Gewinde)
- ungefähre Länge des Schlauches in Metern

vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Maischi (24. Juni 2010)

Bei meiner erste Wakü Anno 2006 führte kein Weg an klaren 10/8 PVC Schlauch vorbei. Gut und günstig, für Einsteiger und Waküs die wenig kosten sollen optimal(auch heute noch). Hauptsächlich wurden nur CPU-Kühler Verschlaucht und 1-2 120er Singelradis mit Aquariumpumpe.

2008 der Umstieg auf 13/10 TFC-Schlauch(Schwarz). Sah ganz gut aus und damals weit verbreitet. Der Ausbau auf CPU + 2*Spawa + NB + SB + 360er Radi vertrug der TFC nicht gut. Nach 1 Jahr und nicht extremen Biegeradien (min 8cm zwischen 2 Anschlüssen) knickte der Schlauch voll ab, besonders bei warmen Wasser => extreme Durchlußbremse bei so schon schwacher Pumpe "Alphacool Eheim 600 Station 12V". 

Vor ein paar Tagen der Umstieg auf weißen 16/10 Primochill PrimoFlex und habs nich bereut! Sehr gut zu verlegen, extrem enge Biegeradien möglich. Das ganze jetzt mit 480er Radiator, Koolance PMP-300 Pumpe und Phobya AGB 150.

mfg


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

Mein schlauch ist der  11/8 PVC von AT...steht leider kein Hersteller dabei

Die Radien sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...aber was will man bei dem Preis erwarten....

Farbe:Es ist eher ein Pink-Rosa statt einem schönen kräftigen rot,der UV-effekt ist fast überhaupt nicht vorhanden,der Schlauch leuchtet kein bischen,sondern wird noch organger

Langzeittest gibt's nicht hab die Wakü erst 2 Wochen.

Komponenten:MC420 Radi,Laing,Watercool HK X2 for G200

Ich werde den Schlauch bald wechseln,entweder Primochill 16/10 Rot (mit neuen fittings natürlich) oder Tygon 11/8


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Juni 2010)

hab mir grad nochmal die beschreibung der at schläuche angesehn weil scheolin das thema aufgeworfen hatte und bin auf das hier gestoßen:

"Bitte beachten:
Transport und lagerbedingt kann es sein, dass der Schlauch etwas "unterkühlt" beim Kunden ankommt. Kalter PVC-Schlauch neigt dazu etwas hart zu werden. Um eine optimale Verlegung zu ermöglichen empfehlen wir daher den Schlauch nach Erhalt vor dem Verlegen entweder für ein paar Stunden in einem warmen Raum zu lagern oder kurz in heißes (z.B. 60°) Wasser zu legen. Dann hat der Schlauch seine optimale Biegefreundlichkeit erreicht."

bringt das wirklich was oder ist das total überflüssig?


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

kann ich dir nicht sagen,das Paket kam an als ich in der Schule war und dann lags erstmal 4stunden in der mollig warmen Firma meinerm Mutter....ich denke aber dass das nicht sooo ins Gewichts fallen sollte.


----------



## Acid (24. Juni 2010)

soo dann möchte ich mich auch mal anschließen, finde den thread eine gute idee 

*system:* 
Phobya Gchanger 360 radiator bestückt mit 3 enermax appolish lüfter
*Cpu Kühler:* Cuplex Ti
*Graka kühler* EK Waterblocks 5870

wobei warum ist eigl das system wichtig?

also schläuche habe ich bisher folgende getestet:

*Koolance 13/10 Grün und Rot Fazit:* Bisher der schlechteste schlauch den ich hatte, schlechter biegradius, sehr sehr steif im gesamten einfach ein nogo. Farblich ist er eigentlich gut, zumindest war das grün ok.

*Masterkleer 13/10 Transparent und Grün Fazit:*
Biegradien sind einigermaßen ok also deutlich besser als beim koolance aber auch nicht das gelbe vom ei, insgesamt jedoch noch akzeptapel für den preis.
Farblich: Er verfärbt sich sehr schnell, also hat man 1mal uv aktive oder farbige flüssigkeit verwendet, kann man ihn eigl wegwerfen.

*Masterkleer 16/10 Schwarz und Weiß Fazit:*Absolut hochwertiger schlauch, von den radien fast schon so gut wie der tygon, ist sein geld auf jedenfall wert. 
Farblich ist der schwarze uv aktiv schimmert im licht auch leicht bläulich, der weiße ist ansich meines erachtens schöner.

*Tygon 16/12 Fazit:* Soll angeblich mit den 16/10er schlauchanschlüssen kompaktibel sein, jedoch rutschte er bei mir mit ganz leichtem druck schon raus, also wenn eher für 13er anschlüsse gedacht... vom biegeradius fast so ist er auch ein gutes stück schlechter als der 10er. Farbe behält er sehr gut bzw seine transparentz

*Tygon 16/10 *Schlichtweg der beste am markt erhältliche schlauch, knicken kann dieser schon fast nichtmer, man merkt es auch sofort wenn man ihn in der hand hält.
Farblich behält er ebenfalls sehr gut, selbst mit uv aktiven mitteln konnte ich noch keine verfärbung feststellen. hier merkt man sofort das er aus dem laborbereich kommt.

ich würde vorschlagen im 1post eine liste zu machen.... damits auch übersichtlich bleibt...


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2010)

Angefangen habe ich mit diesen Schläuchen:

*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 10/8mm klar, kleiner Biegeradius Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) kleiner Biegeradius Clear 57006*
Problem ist, dass er sehr weich ist und dadurch sehr schnell knickt. Würde ich also nicht weiterempfehlen. Des weiteren bekommt der Schlauch nach kurzer Zeit weiße Flecken auf der Innenseite (Innovatek Protect verwendet!)

Ersetzt habe ich den Schlauch dann mit diesem von Innovatek: 
*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Schlauch PVC 10/8mm Spezial Schlauch transparent Innovatek Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Spezial Schlauch Clear 57012*
Guter PVC Schlauch. Biegeradien sind okay und der Schlauch knickt bei weitem nicht so schnell wie der billig-PVC. Problem ist, dass er nach etwa einem Jahr sehr hart war. Wiederverwenden also sehr schlecht möglich nach einem Ausbau.

Vor ca. einem Jahr bin ich dann auf *weißen Feser 13/10 Schlauch* umgestiegen. (Feser Tube - White UV 13/10mm - A-C-Shop) inkl. der passenden Feser Fittings (Silber Nickel). Finde ich optisch sehr ansprechend.
Sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher mein bester Schlauch. Selbst nach einem Jahr noch sehr gut zu verlegen und knickt nicht ein. Bin vollkommen zufrieden damit 

Die aktuelle Wakü besteht aus:
- Laing Ultra
- 2x Koolance AGB
- Aquaero
- 2x Magicool 360 SLIM
- 2x AquaCuplex


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2010)

System:
Q9300
4850

gekühlt wird cpu und gpu (gpu only)

Schlauch benutze ich seit Feb 2009 also seitdem ich Wakü habe diese mit Schraubanschlüssen
6x1 PUR Schlauch, UV-grün, Meterware PC-IceBOX.de

bin eigendlich sehr zufrieden, das uv-grün wirkt klasse und vergilben oder so tut er auch nicht.

Verlegen lässt er sich auch gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mommentan siehts bei mir so aus (siehe Anhang)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marquis (25. Juni 2010)

Z.Zt. 16/10 Clear-UV von TFC mit Anschraubtüllen des gleichen Herstellers, sieht gut aus und lässt sich auch so verlegen.

Der gleichnamige 13/10 in Blau vorher war optisch weniger ansprechend und knickte viel schneller, ließ sich aber auch problemlos nutzen mit ein paar 45° Winkeln.

In meinem Server ist der 19/13 von Feser, der stellt dann bei der Verlegbarkeit ein Mittelding aus den beiden eben genannten dar, die Optik ist natürlich etwas aufgeblasen.

PS: Wer ist Fred?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2010)

Zur Zeit hab ich klaren 16/10 Tygon verbaut, dessen verlegbarkeit ist in Ordnung (TFC-DD ist da etwas besser) und er ist nach 1,5 Monaten immer noch schön klar.
Sonst hatte ich noch Black Uv 16/10 TFC-DD im einsatz war nach einem Jahr immer noch wunderbar zu verlegen, nur die Frabe war bei Tageslicht eher Dunkelblau anstatt schwarz.
Das grottigste was ich in den Händen hatte war schwarzer Masterkleer 13/10, knickt sowas von schnell da war bei harmlosen Bögen schon gleich mal schluss (man kann da ja nicht mal ne CpC Schnelkupplung dranhängen)  und die Farbe war eher dunkelgrau Transparent anstatt schwarz.


----------



## x-coffee (25. Juni 2010)

sooo, vielen dank erstmal für das überaus unerwartet große feedback. 



Acid schrieb:


> soo dann möchte ich mich auch mal anschließen, finde den thread eine gute idee



vielen dank, für die bluuumen.. ♪ 



Acid schrieb:


> wobei warum ist eigl das system wichtig?



um die wirkung von äusseren einflüssen besser einschätzen zu können. der eine betreibt seine wakü mit 35° wassertemperatur und ist mit seinem schlauch vollstens zufrieden, während der andere 50° hat und eine schlechte qualität beklagt, obwohl er den selben schlauch hat.



Acid schrieb:


> ich würde vorschlagen im 1post eine liste zu machen.... damits auch übersichtlich bleibt...



meinst du, ich soll alle genannten schläuche auflisten? 



			
				Marquis schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wer ist Fred?



Wer Fred ist? Naja... ich wollte einfach auch mal so einen trea... thre.. frea? blödes tie-äitsch! frett.... Fred eben aufmachen.


----------



## Marquis (25. Juni 2010)

Vlt. so in der Art:



User|Schlauch|Anschlussart
Marquis|16/10 TFC UV-Clear|Anschraubtüllen


----------



## Scheolin (25. Juni 2010)

man könnte ja auch den Biegefähigkeit angeben,also kleinstes Stück Schlauch,das man ohne knick wieder aneinander halten kann.Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.In einem schlauch-Review wird's auch so angegeben.
Den wasserzusatz sollte man auch dazu schreiben.
Die Liste ist eine gute Idee.

bei meinem wären das 27cm,ist jedoch erstmal ein Knick reingekommen,knickt der Schlauch dort viiiiiiel lieber.

Ich hab noch einen:

Baumarkt Schlauch,Klar,8/11

Farbe:Klar,jedoch mit einem blaustich,aufdruck auf dem Schlauch
Wenn man den 2 Tage in IP liegen lässt,wird er stark milchig.
Biegefähingkeit:26cm,jedoch selbes problem wie beim Roten,und der schlauch ist ab 50cm nicht wirklich rund,sondern Oval.


----------



## Acid (25. Juni 2010)

jop fände das so wie marquis geschrieben hat genial vvl mit einer kategorie mehr qualität..

da könnte jeder user quasi seine tabelle selbst schreiben und dir per pn senden und du fügst sie im startpost ein, damit man das halt bisschen beisammen hat.

@marquis sehr interessant zu wissen das du den 16/10er tfc besser findest als den tygon, ich habe den tygon und dachte mir eigl dass es besser wirklich nicht mehr geht.... da muss ich auf jedenfall den tfc auch mal noch testen 

achso wegen der biegefähigkeit, bei wunsch kann ich nachher mal paar pics von verschiedenen schläuchen on stellen um die biegefähigkeit etwas klar zu machen.....



soo hab mal bisschen getestet:

kleiner vergleichstest:

hier alle getesteten in der übersicht  von links nach rechts: Masterkleer 16-/10 Schwarz, Masterkleer 16/10 weiss, Koolance 13/10 Rot,Masterkleer 13/10 Transparent, Koolance 13/10 grün, Tygon 15,9/11,1, Tygon 15,9/9,5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koolance 13/10 Grün



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koolance 13/10 Rot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masterkleer 13/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masterkleer 16/10 Black UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masterkleer 16/10 weiss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tygon 15,9/9,5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tygon 15,9/11,1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1. Platz:* *Tygon 15,9/9,5* mit sehr guten *6,5cm* und extrem weich

*2. Platz: Tygon 15,9/11,5 ca 7cm *hält meiner meinung nach aber nicht gut in 16/10er anschlüssen.

*3. Platz:Masterkleer 16/10  *weiß und schwarz  *ca 8,5cm* (Sind komplett gleich also die farbe macht hier keinen unterschied wie bei manch anderen)

*4. Platz:Masterkleer 13/10 ca 9,5cm *und relativ weich, jedoch farbablagerung nach einiger zeit bzw. vergilbung

*5. Platz: Koolance 13/10 Rot* und Grün Extrem harter schlauch und mit *10cm* biegradius auch nicht gerade optimal. (auch hier macht die farbe keinen unterschied)

ich hoffe das hilft etwas weiter


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> @marquis sehr interessant zu wissen das du den 16/10er tfc besser findest als den tygon, ich habe den tygon und dachte mir eigl dass es besser wirklich nicht mehr geht.... da muss ich auf jedenfall den tfc auch mal noch testen



Das mit dem TFC und dem Tygon war ich. Nicht Marquis.

Der Tygon knickt minimal leichter als der TFC, liegt daran das der TFC einfach nicht so weich ist, aber die selben Biegeradien schafft.
Ich hatte da ne Schöne stelle zum Testen auf meinem Maximus II Formula, vom unteren Anschluss vom Heatkiller auf den rechten Anschluss vom Fusion Block. Da hat sich bei mir der Tygon immer leicht verschoben (davon gibts leider keine Bilder) und ist dann geknickt, der TFC hats gerade so noch gepackt.

*Albibild rauskram*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (25. Juni 2010)

ahja cool ok sry 

ich finds aber gerade so geil das der tygon so weich ist  fühlt sich fast an wie silikon.... aber das der tfc somit in dem bezug besser ist, ist klar.... hättest vvl noch versuchen können ihn in der position zu kochen oder wieder abkühlen zu lassen..... aber wenns mit dem tfc passt ists ja gut


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2010)

Diese Possition gibts nicht mehr da ich jetzt ein Rampage 3 habe und da is nix mehr mit vom Heatkiller Auslass auf den Fusion Block da versagt sogar der TFC, der Abstand ist einfach zu gering.
Das mit dem Kochen weiß ich, nur da kann ich dann auch gleich 13/10 nehmen und Position kochen. 
Nur das ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## Acid (25. Juni 2010)

smartcoils ist auch noch ein guter tipp, damit knicken sie auch bei weitem nicht so schnell....


----------



## Marquis (26. Juni 2010)

Das mit der Qualität wird schwierig, da sicher nicht jeder vergleichen kann.

Ich bekomme demnächst ein Stück Primochill, den werde ich dann nochmal mit dem TFC vergleichen, aber allgemeingültige Aussagen halte ich für schwierig.



			
				JonnyB1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem TFC und dem Tygon war ich. Nicht Marquis.



Hatte mich auch schon gewundert.

Vom Tygon werde ich meine Finger lassen, ich halte den einfach für überteuert.


----------



## Acid (26. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Vom Tygon werde ich meine Finger lassen, ich halte den einfach für überteuert.



Naja, der masterkleer kostet als 16/10 auch 6 oder 7 euro, ich geb lieber bisschen mehr aus, hab dafür aber auch was ordentliches, und gerade bei schlauch da braucht man ja nur 2 meter... ob ich jetzt 14 euro oder 20 euro zahl ist mir da egal.

muss aber natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Vlt. so in der Art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut, so werd' ich das machen. 
@ alle poster: ums mir in zukunft ein wenig leichter zu machen, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir kurz die daten des schlauchs per pn schicken würdet. dann muss ich nicht immer alles aus dem fred picken.

dann werd ich mich mal daran machen, die bisher genannten schläuche zu listen.

ich habe mich dafür entschieden, das feld "empfehlung" sowie "material" noch dran zuhängen.


----------



## PitBull (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir den Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro in 16/10 gekauft, guter Biege Radius und schön Schwarz


----------



## Marquis (27. Juni 2010)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der masterkleer kostet als 16/10 auch 6 oder 7 euro, ich geb lieber bisschen mehr aus, hab dafür aber auch was ordentliches, und gerade bei schlauch da braucht man ja nur 2 meter... ob ich jetzt 14 euro oder 20 euro zahl ist mir da egal.


 
Mir gehts dabei nur ums Verhältnis, der TFC Schlauch kostet 6€/m und ist besser als der Tygon für ~10€/m.
Wenn der Tygon wirklich besser wäre, wäre das etwas ganz anderes, dann würde ich auch gerne mehr bezahlen. Aber es widerspricht meiner Logik, mehr für etwas schlechteres zu bezahlen.

PS: Ich brauch 3 Meter.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Vom Tygon werde ich meine Finger lassen, ich halte den einfach für überteuert.



Nach dem wie leicht heute die Schhläuche sich von den Bitspower 11 mm Tüllen abziehen lassen, mache ich nur noch nen riesen Bogen um Tygon Schlauch.

Der Schlauch ist total ausgeweitet sowas passiert bei TFC nicht so arg, mal sehen wie gut sich der Primochill hält.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. August 2010)

Hi!

Dem stimme ich zu: mit dem Tygon habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: ist mir zweimal von den PS-Tüllen geflogen.
Der Primo ist da sehr viel besser, ohne beim Biegeradius zu schwächeln.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## bundymania (28. August 2010)

Zum Thema Schlauch könnt ihr euch bei Interesse mein neues Review ansehen, in dem ich 13/10er und 16/10er Schläuche vorstelle - Link in der Sig.


----------

